# Mr. Froggle



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

This is Mr. Froggle

He is my new baby whites tree frog (Apparently)
I got him from the garden center i work at, he was a tadpole from the four breeding frogs we have there.
Before i went to post this, i saw a thread by nanashi7 saying how their frogs died after a little while of having them. I've only had Mr. Froggle less than a week but i reaaaally hope he doesn't die.
I was going to check and mist him after i posted this..but now i'm scared to look in the cage o-o

Well..here goes..


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww I miss having tree frogs I have had cubans and white ones I had a white one that was given to me at Petco because they knew me there and they had a frog with a bad eye. Mine lived quite a long time just remember that they have plenty of water that is really important. Also I don't think he is a whites tree frog but I could be wrong I am going to do some quick searching.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

He looks more like a gray tree frog, other than a Whites, either way, he's adorable and I hope he lives a long life. They're such fun critters.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I know! I honestly have no clue when it comes to recognizing frogs, but when i googled dumpy frogs they were all green or brown or teal without any markings so i got confused as to why he does, unless he is actually not a whites tree frog.
His parents are similar, i'll take some pictures of them tomorrow.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Super pretty! My dream frog is a waxy monkey frog


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha they have such cute faces


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Aww I love frogs! Yeh hes def not a whites tree frog...hopefully you get a positive ID for him, but I believe most tree frogs have the same housing requirements.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

These are three of his parents...i couldn't find the fourth one. (don't know who bred with who)
I have no idea what breed they are.


----------

